# Porter Yeast



## splitice (30/8/19)

I just inherited a porter wort. Just got home and realized I don't have a yeast on hand.... hmm.

On hand I have.

- Coppers Wheat Beer yeast
- US-05
- High Alcohol Spirit Yeast

I'm half tempted to give US-05 a run, it's proven itself versatile in the past. There is some references to US-05 in porters on the internet with mixed results... Thoughts? 

Should I just make the run to the LHBS?


----------



## hoppy2B (30/8/19)

Depends how far away the store is. Make the run if there is a better yeast you have in mind.

I'm actually mashing a Porter at the moment. It's going to be a hoppy Porter, so I'm using Wy1318 on it. I went nuts and split a starter into 4 or 5 lots and am using it on everything lol.


----------



## MHB (30/8/19)

Use the US-05, its fine in a Porter, we do a beer at work that is a bit hard to categorise, I describe it s a "New World" Porter (Black with a fair wack of US hops, had one with lunch today).
Very tasty
Mark


----------



## Brewer Tom (30/8/19)

I'm making a Bourbon Porter this weekend and will be using US05, comes out really well allowing the malt to come through.


----------



## splitice (31/8/19)

Thanks everyone. US05 it is.


----------

